# How to Connect Sony VAIO Laptop to Computer



## BShaikh10 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi,

I have an older Sony VAIO laptop that I want to connect to my TV. There are no S-Video cable outlet. I have USB ports, S400 port, a port for headphones, a microphone port, and a yellow circular port that I don't know. My laptop also has a 15 pin port for a monitor. I did buy a Y cord, which I hope will work if I plug it into the headphone port for the audio, but I don't know have to connect the video from my laptop to the TV. If someone could help me I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Is the "yellow circular port" on the laptop an RCA phono jack or some other type of connector? If you are not sure, please give the exact model number of the laptop?

Is your TV a standard definition TV or an HD TV? What kind of video inputs does it have?


----------



## BShaikh10 (Apr 27, 2007)

I am not sure what type of port it is. The model number of the sony vaio is PCG-9RFL. My TV is an HDTV with component video port, hdmi port, and the standard red white and yellow imputs.


----------



## BShaikh10 (Apr 27, 2007)

By the way, the Y-cord should be fine for audio right?


----------



## BShaikh10 (Apr 27, 2007)

Can someone please help me?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

BShaikh10 said:


> I am not sure what type of port it is. The model number of the sony vaio is PCG-9RFL. My TV is an HDTV with component video port, hdmi port, and the standard red white and yellow imputs.


Let me guess, the "yellow circular port" on the computer does not look like the yellow input connector on the TV ???

I could not find any kind of on-line user manual or documentation for a Sony Vaio PCG-9RFL model computer. That makes it a bit difficult for me to figure out what kind of yellow connector is on your computer or if the computer even supprts any kind of HD video format.


----------



## BShaikh10 (Apr 27, 2007)

i found the manual.

here's a link:

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/select-system.pl?DIRECTOR=DOCS

type in "pcg-k23" into the search box and manual should be there.

it says i need an a/v cord with the yellow red and white plugs and then the other end has a single plug. Do you know where I can get that?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

BShaikh10 said:


> The model number of the sony vaio is PCG-9RFL





BShaikh10 said:


> type in "pcg-k23" into the search box and manual should be there.


Am I safe to assume that the manual is for two different models?



BShaikh10 said:


> type in "pcg-k23" into the search box and manual should be there.
> 
> it says i need an a/v cord with the yellow red and white plugs and then the other end has a single plug. Do you know where I can get that?


I found an E-Bay India page that at least has a picture of the needed cable. Not sure if a computer store by you would carry it.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

If you're satisfied with an analogue image on your TV (which would not make full use of its HD quality) get a VGA to HDMI adaptor. You may have to adapt from VGA to a DVI-HDMI cable. That adaptor goes into the 15 pin VGA socket on you laptop. Connect the DVI end of the cable to the VGA adaptor of your laptop and the HDMI end into the TV.
Audio will not be supported so you need an RCA cable with a minijack (3,5mm I presume) shoved into your laptop headphone output and the other end (RCA jacks L/R , black or white and RED) into that audio input of your TV that corresponds with the HDMI input (meaning it's on the same AV or external input setting of your TV). It's better than nothing, unless you've just had $ 6 Mio eyes implanted.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

the "yellow circular" on your laptop looks like a digital output but how to mate that with HDMi I don't know. Don't think yr laptop supoports HD standard so settle for analogue. It's not so bad.


----------

